# lilo problem :(

## ^-Codemasta-^

Hi!

habe gerade gentoo installiert, habe den lilo als bootmanager genommen.

an meine config komm ich im moment nicht ran.

Aber windowsXP kann ich nicht booten, hab ihn mit: lilo -b /dev/hda 

installiert.

Kann mir jemand ne config machen?

Hier die infos:

Windows-Partition: /dev/hda1 oder hda, weiss ich nicht

Linux-Gentoo-boot: /dev/hda6

gentoo-image: /boot/bzImage

hoffe das reicht.

bitte helft mir schnell!!

mfg codi

----------

## Windstoss

.. die lilo.conf wäre noch ganz hilfreich  :Wink: 

----------

## ^-Codemasta-^

hat sich erledigt, habe gentoo platt gemacht, werde es neu installieren und grub verwenden ...

----------

